# Help Please Greece long term touring



## MaudJane

We picked up our brand new Auto Trail last week. We have never had a Motorhome before, and after reading this website regularly for the past few months we are looking forward to lots of touring in it. 

Our main aim is to spend longer periods in Greece, especially Crete, with our two large dogs. (They have their passports and their Leishmaniasis jabs!). We also intend to spend time visiting Mainland Greece and other European countries when not heading out specifically to Crete. - Crete is an extra ferry trip and therefore we feel that Crete needs to be a '6 week plus' holiday in itself to justify the cost. We know the whole of Crete well, as we have been visiting and touring the island for over 30 years. We are also fortunate to have a plot of land there to park on for the duration of our stay, however, the Peloponnese and the route to Greece will be a 'motoring first' for us!

I have found loads on the internet re the Peloponnese.........thank you everyone. We shall want to Wild Camp as much as possible when not on Crete, as we live in a very rural part of the U.K. (National Park), and have no immediate neighbours, so campsites don't really appeal to us. 

Where we really need help is the route to the ferry ports in Italy. We plan to do Bari to Patras in September (camping deck......quickest ferry crossing for the dogs..... we shall use the Tunnel from the U.K. to France), and probably just tour the Peloponnese during this first trip to Greece. It will then be Crete for April/May June in 2014. For these two trips we shall want to get to Bari asap on a 'low cost' route. - Possibly through Germany? We would like some advice re our route, especially re travelling through Austria/Switzerland? We are 3.03 meters high, 7.5 meters long 2.35 wide and gross weight is 4250 kg. (Therefore would need a 'go box' for Austria). Would Switzerland and the vignette be a better option? Can we do a toll free route through Austria etc???

Any advice would be welcome. - We do our first trip up to the S.East from the West Country this weekend! It will be much easier after all the advice we have read on this website. Many thanks in anticipation, 
Maud.



site helper note - more detail added in title


----------



## NTG

Hi Maud,

We did this trip last year. We had six weeks and traveled (from Calais) through Belgium, Germany, Switzerland, East coast of Italy, Greece via Brindisi to Igounemitsa ferry which was 'camp on deck'. Then through mainland Greece to Piraeus then the ferry to Chania Crete.

I can't say that this was the best rout but it was the rout we fancied. Stopping overnight was never a problem in Greece. My sister lives in Crete so we stayed there for a week before setting off back to the UK via the West coast of Italy and then through France.
I have relatives in the Peloponnese which is a very pretty area and what I would call 'real Greece', well worth a visit.

If traveling to Crete, I would recommend buying a ferry ticket from the ticket offices at Piraeus rather than booking on line. There's loads of them touting for your custom and you will get a better deal.

The Brindisi 'camp on deck' ferry was a bit rubbish. Very noisy and hot when sleeping in the van. Better than trying to sleep in the lounges and cheaper than a cabin though.

If you're interested, This is our blog of the trip (starting point is the last photo)

We had a great time and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## rayrecrok

MaudJane said:


> We picked up our brand new Auto Trail last week. We have never had a Motorhome before, and after reading this website regularly for the past few months we are looking forward to lots of touring in it.
> 
> Our main aim is to spend longer periods in Greece, especially Crete, with our two large dogs. (They have their passports and their Leishmaniasis jabs!). We also intend to spend time visiting Mainland Greece and other European countries when not heading out specifically to Crete. - Crete is an extra ferry trip and therefore we feel that Crete needs to be a '6 week plus' holiday in itself to justify the cost. We know the whole of Crete well, as we have been visiting and touring the island for over 30 years. We are also fortunate to have a plot of land there to park on for the duration of our stay, however, the Peloponnese and the route to Greece will be a 'motoring first' for us!
> 
> I have found loads on the internet re the Peloponnese.........thank you everyone. We shall want to Wild Camp as much as possible when not on Crete, as we live in a very rural part of the U.K. (National Park), and have no immediate neighbours, so campsites don't really appeal to us.
> 
> Where we really need help is the route to the ferry ports in Italy. We plan to do Bari to Patras in September (camping deck......quickest ferry crossing for the dogs..... we shall use the Tunnel from the U.K. to France), and probably just tour the Peloponnese during this first trip to Greece. It will then be Crete for April/May June in 2014. For these two trips we shall want to get to Bari asap on a 'low cost' route. - Possibly through Germany? We would like some advice re our route, especially re travelling through Austria/Switzerland? We are 3.03 meters high, 7.5 meters long 2.35 wide and gross weight is 4250 kg. (Therefore would need a 'go box' for Austria). Would Switzerland and the vignette be a better option? Can we do a toll free route through Austria etc???
> 
> Any advice would be welcome. - We do our first trip up to the S.East from the West Country this weekend! It will be much easier after all the advice we have read on this website. Many thanks in anticipation,
> Maud.
> 
> site helper note - more detail added in title


Hi.

We travelled into Greece through most of Europe inc Austria then via Albania into Greece which was very interesting. :roll: (if it is your first trip maybe try another route than Montenegro and Albania) :wink:

As far as getting "Go Boxes" and other stuff bandid about as a total necceserty to get through countries, we never had or needed anything lke that as we never took a toll road and what a refreshig experience meeting the locals and actualy seeing what ever country we happened to be in instead of monotenous A and motorway roads we are a simular size motor home a tag axle Hymer, we have only had to reverse out of a problem in little villages once and reverse half a mile when a road was closed after travelling 60 od kilometers round a fiord thingy being too tight to spend 15 euros on the short trip accross on the ferry, which we ended up going on as it is the only way to get through the mountains at the other side.. Bugger!.

And as far as I am concerened a navigator is essential if you are travelling the back roads of Europe, that is unless you want a total melt down with all the map reading, let the tom tom or what ever floats your boat take the strain.

Either way enjoy the parts you will enjoy, and endure the parts that are sent to try you, and I suppose the most important bit of advice I can give you is carry a good supply of screws, various bolts, gaffer tape,and any other bits and bobs you might need en route as well as a good tool box with plenty of various tools as the conditions of the roads "will" mean things will break and fall off as you trundle along no matter how new your van is... And make sure you are handy at nailing things back on and not rely on some one from a motor home supplier as they are few and far between and will be expensive if used, and find out how the fridge works on gas and how to strip the burner down to clean it, a fridge that does not work on gas will ruin your trip.

Any glossy advice I will leave to others.

ray.


----------



## Grizzly

Sorry, can't do links at the moment but want you want is 

www. magbaz.com

If you can't find the info on there then it probably doesn't exist !

G


----------



## selstrom

The best compromise of speed and cost is, Calais-Lille-Namur-Luxembourg-Metz-Nancy-Colmar-Basle-Lucern-St Gotthart Tunnel-Milan-Bologna-Bari. This route is toll free to Basle.

Unless you want a slow journey through Italy you need to pay.

A 10 day pass for Switzerland will cost you €30 but includes the St Gotthart Tunnel. The pass lasts for a year and you record each day you travel on Swiss roads.


----------



## Garcia

Well you'll love your trip I'm sure....I used to know the Pel. well a few years ago, as I worked in Athens a bit and visited a few times and we did an autumn there a year or two back in the van,.... Want to go back for a winter, and will ....asap.......

You'll not go short of info....PJs map is invaluable and you'll not go short of stoppovers.

We did the Ancona to Patras ferry. Booked "camping on board" but was told there was none when we boarded and were given a cabin and a meal voucher. Told to put the dogs in the kennels on top deck.The kennels actually looked ok and were big enough for my two large ones, however ... Everyone took their dogs to their cabins and the crew turned a blind eye. You can live with your dogs on the top deck in the day, and there are mops and buckets for the obvious.....tho I worried about my dogs as they "wouldn't go??!!"....they are not used to doing their business unless they are free and in the wild!!
If you cannot access your van....take all your needs...food and drink on board were serious money!

If you've a BIG van some of the roads can be scarry , partic down the Mani, and not well maintained for obvious economic reasons, but out of season...quiet....Got stuck at Gargalianoi on the west side on their market day.....stressful.

Great stoppover at Katakolo, great camping at Kyparrissia.
The camp site at Methoni was closed for the season but open ?????
Free eleccy and hot water.....tho the loos were disgusting.
Camping at Mystras was OK but expensive. LOVED Sparta ....wanna go live there!!!

get a ferry to Crete at Gythio....

Go enjoy.......I'm jealous......
Garcia


----------



## neilanddot

If you have never had a van before AND it's a new van, before you go on a long trip get some short trips under your belt, as there WILL BE snagging problems with a new van and you don't want to be countries away from your supplier. 
Have a great time when you do take off !
Neil


----------



## neilanddot

If you have never had a van before AND it's a new van, before you go on a long trip get some short trips under your belt, as there WILL BE snagging problems with a new van and you don't want to be countries away from your supplier. 
Have a great time when you do take off !
Neil


----------



## MaudJane

Thanks everyone for your replies. I tried to send a message to each of you thanking you for all of your suggestions but as I haven't subscribed to the site yet it failed!

Your encouragement Garcia is great. Thank you. So is your website NTG. I have found PJ's site previously Garcia, and Magbaz thanks Grizzly. They will be a big help to us.

We are away in our van for a few days next week Neil, and also twice more before we set off for Greece.....so hopefully we shall 'iron out' any immediate problems! - Good advice.

Your route Selstrom sounds ideal, although we would also like to have a go at coming back through Austria....toll free and seeing something of the countryside Ray. I think we shall go one way and come back the other. Do we need a 'Go Box' for the tunnels Ray? - Which route did you take? Switzerland and the 30 Euro pass also sounds o.k. if it is for a year.

I'll try sending this again! - Sorry it is in much less detail than my original one! Thanks ever so much all of you. Any extra advice always welcome!

Maud Jane.


----------



## tubbytuba

Make sure you subscribe before you leave Maud Jane, help from this forum when you are on the road and encounter problems (whether with routes or vehicle) can be priceless, as I have found on previous trips. Sounds like a fab adventure - have fun  
Steve.


----------



## Grizzly

I don't know if camping on deck- ie sleeping in your van- is still an option but, if you are lucky and it is, then I'd advise making sure you have something to hand to cover inside the top vents of the van. We found that with the blind in place, it vibrated in time with the boat engine. If we left it open then we had huge floodlights overhead and could not sleep. A few foam rubber wedges are handy too as all the furniture in the van vibrates as well. Great way to travel however !

When you get onboard get hold of the long pole, or make yourself known to the man who has got hold of the long pole, and bring down your EHU cable from the roof as a priority. If the boat is busy then I don't think there are enough for all. We had 10 amp so could boil a kettle and all.

Hope all goes well for you, I'm sure it will.

G


----------



## peejay

Hi,

Selstroms route is the one we have always used, if you subscribe I can point you in the direction of good free stoppovers on the route down, they are all in the campsite database.

Just a quick note on the Swiss heavy vehicle tax. As mentioned, the 10 day pass is the most cost effective, it is liable for every day you are in the country, not just when travelling on their roads, but 10 days should be enough if you are just transiting.
Can't help with the go box as we have never revisited Austria since having a >3500kg motorhome.

Re the ferries, it might be worth costing up using the longer crossings from Ancona or Venice as fuel is expensive now in Italy as you probably know.

Camping on board is available this year with Anek and Superfast on these routes so you can have your pets in the van for the duration of the crossing. Minoan currently don't have the camping on board option. 

Lots of info on the 2013 ferries on my post further back in the Greece Touring forum.

Have a great time and if you do use my googlemap or satnav poi, please leave a bit of feedback on the spots you use, it would be appreciated.

Pete


----------

